# How to merge avchd into one file?



## runnernorth (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I did ask this in another thread, but didn't get an answer  .... But may I ask, how do you merge your dslr video clips/avchd files(m2ts/mts) into one file, without any stops in the video????
I'm using a Mac, and I have LR4.4 and CS6 installed, but as far as I know, it's not possible in either of these ....
Kindly


----------

